# Google Docs on Touchpad



## lonelily (Sep 7, 2011)

I think we can all agree it's a very impressive Alpha build with very few issues. I for one have only enountered minor wifi sleeping issues.

But Google Docs doesn't work. I would love to get this working, I have an exam coming up and was hoping to revise on the touchpad on the way to work. Has anyone found a fix?


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

http://docs.google.com/


----------



## lonelily (Sep 7, 2011)

It doesn't work offline, however.


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have a rooted Android phone? Tether.


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have a rooted Android phone? Tether.


----------



## lonelily (Sep 7, 2011)

For anyone else with this issue, I sideloaded Google Docs APK and it works perfectly now. I got Syncplicity to sync my documents folder to google docs and now everything just works!


----------



## BJWatson83 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep sideloading it works


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity what version did you get to side load? I tried the Market version but that resulted in FC, I eventually got version 1.0.4r to work.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

lonelily said:


> For anyone else with this issue, I sideloaded Google Docs APK and it works perfectly now. I got Syncplicity to sync my documents folder to google docs and now everything just works!


Where to get sideloaded APK? Market?


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

I can install it from Market but it FCs, any advice?


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmmm, the original link that I got 1.0.4r from was here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0
Unfortunately it looks like it now links to a Chinese site that has 1.0.2. I could throw my apk up on DropBox but not sure if that is legit in this forum, please advise


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Hmmm, the original link that I got 1.0.4r from was here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> Unfortunately it looks like it now links to a Chinese site that has 1.0.2. I could throw my apk up on DropBox but not sure if that is legit in this forum, please advise


PM me a public link??


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

I could also go for a working .apk. I lost all of the local files on my TP when I installed CM, so having the workable docs app would save me tons of hassle. PM will work if you can't post it publically


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Unfortunately the link which I downloaded it from is no longer valid. I will check rootzwiki terms to see if I can post a dropbox or box.net link. The original source was from here http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/nook-color-apps-games/13814-google-docs-app.html

Although I always hate to assume validity of side loaded apk's I did assume on this one since it was cross posted by a Mod with more than 1500 posts and researching the original thread by BoyBlunder99 didn't reveal any issues.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Unfortunately the link which I downloaded it from is no longer valid. I will check rootzwiki terms to see if I can post a dropbox or box.net link. The original source was from here http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/nook-color-apps-games/13814-google-docs-app.html
> 
> Although I always hate to assume validity of side loaded apk's I did assume on this one since it was cross posted by a Mod with more than 1500 posts and researching the original thread by BoyBlunder99 didn't reveal any issues.


if you can't post, a pm to dropbox or box.net would be superb - thanks!!!


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

It would be nice if someone could find newer versions of the .apk and discover which version is having the issue. It could be that 1.0.20 does work, I'm just not having any luck finding it from a site or user that I feel safe with.

Here is the 1.0.4r apk that I am using with original link info: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22642802/GoogleDocs_1.0.4r.rar


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know about the validity of the apk's on this site? http://www.brothersoft.com/mobile/google-docs-87168.html


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Does anyone know about the validity of the apk's on this site? http://www.brothersoft.com/mobile/google-docs-87168.html


WORKS!
I used ADB to install, so can't say about any other way.


----------



## xtort14 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just installed this one from brothersoft. It works,successfully wrote over my 1.0.10 which means the signature is exact. Thanks

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The 1.0.20 version from Brothersoft is twice the size of the 1.0.10 apk...a little over 2MB vs. 1MB. That makes me nervous about the brothersoft apk. Is overwriting 1.0.10 really "proof" it's legit?


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Version 1.0.16 also works , and I can verify the source of this version. This is an inverted version themed by rujelus22.
I'll keep testing around, but no probs so far.. and looks nice 

http://db.tt/M9CuXNXS


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

decalex said:


> Version 1.0.16 also works , and I can verify the source of this version. This is an inverted version themed by rujelus22.
> I'll keep testing around, but no probs so far.. and looks nice
> 
> http://db.tt/M9CuXNXS


I installed this version and am having some problems.

When I start the app, I get a big white empty popup box that has two buttons. One says "OK" & the other says "Terms of service". At the same time I get three notifications, each one saying "Permission requested for account <my gmail email address>".

I click OK and then select all documents. The app says it is syncing, but it finds no documents.
I have tried clearing app data but nothing changes.

Any ideas?

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad


----------



## lonelily (Sep 7, 2011)

This is the version I'm using http://dl.dropbox.com/u/318423/googleDocs.apk

It's 1.0.4r but works well for me for the time being.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

lonelily said:


> This is the version I'm using http://dl.dropbox.com/u/318423/googleDocs.apk
> 
> It's 1.0.4r but works well for me for the time being.


Dropbox says that the file can't be found....

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

lonelily said:


> This is the version I'm using http://dl.dropbox.com/u/318423/googleDocs.apk
> 
> It's 1.0.4r but works well for me for the time being.


I couldn't create a new document, It just kept switching between the browser and GoogleDocs endlessly.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

See post #16, it's the same file from when the link was active.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

DELETED by author


----------

